# Your Pet!



## Trip (Dec 3, 2003)

Post pictures of your pet!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2003)

so, my cat is a mac user..


----------



## themacko (Dec 3, 2003)

This is my girl, Kloe.  Perhaps the coolest dog and the best friend I've come across yet.  ::love::


----------



## symphonix (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my beagle, Rutherfurd:


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Me with my cat, Ashes, and my sister, who wishes not to be pictured online.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow. I hope my pets don't ever meet any of yours...
Here are my 1 month old fancy mice.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my pet. His name: brother!


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Sam, do you have a picture of _his_ brother?


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 4, 2003)

Heh, that's a good one.

I don't have a pet...but I have an invisible friend.  He doesn't take pictures very well, though....


----------



## diablojota (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is my cat, King Tut


----------



## banditcosmo (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a pic of my Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2003)

Cute mice, memory hole. I had a rat before my cats .. I'm sure my kitties would love to meet your pets


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 4, 2003)

Lol. Yeah, I bet they would.


----------



## Trip (Dec 4, 2003)

More!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2003)

He :






She:


----------



## mr. k (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is one of my cat - Odie.  I'll post a few more later - this is the only one I can find on the computer right now.
http://kao.sytes.net/img/pets/odie/1.jpg


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 4, 2003)

My kitty:


----------



## Trip (Dec 4, 2003)

mr. k said:
			
		

> Here is one of my cat - Odie.  I'll post a few more later - this is the only one I can find on the computer right now.
> http://kao.sytes.net/img/pets/odie/1.jpg



Did you photoshop those eyes? If not: those are some of the coolest colors ever! Green and yellow eyes are so cool!


----------



## mr. k (Dec 4, 2003)

That's my cat!  And his hair color matches mine almost  exactly...  Here are my other pets, all but my second cat - can't find a digital picture of him and can't find him either atm :b
http://kao.sytes.net/img/pets/laika/2003/november.jpg 
(I did *not* take the above picture!)
http://kao.sytes.net/img/pets/sophie/2003/november.jpg
(she's not even 7 weeks!)
and then I have a big fluffy white cat, I'll get his picture sometime.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2003)

My Cat:
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/Nene4Months/P7100009

He's much bigger now (and more yellow), need new pics. 

More pics of him :
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/nene-neo

Also Hamsters:
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/Hamsters
Two of them (only one's pictured).
Anyone want one? Not the one pictured - but a yellow with white one with long hair. Free to good home.


----------



## themacko (Dec 5, 2003)

Sweet-looking cat, Johnny!

I also have a 'pets' page of my friends' pets ... might as well share.

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/PhotoAlbum40.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

Sogni, hamster and cat? Doesn't sound like a good combination, huh?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Sogni, hamster and cat? Doesn't sound like a good combination, huh?



You'd think! They are best friends!

I have that hamster in a 10 gallon tank and usually find the cat sleeping there with him (inside) in the morning. Hamster is still alive! 

The Dwarf Hamster on the other hand, I don't let him get to close to that one - he shows way too much interest in that one!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2003)

Sogni said:
			
		

> You'd think! They are best friends!
> 
> I have that hamster in a 10 gallon tank and usually find the cat sleeping there with him (inside) in the morning. Hamster is still alive!
> 
> The Dwarf Hamster on the other hand, I don't let him get to close to that one - he shows way too much interest in that one!



lol! Cute...


----------

